# Err just read please help



## Boomie59 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ok so I posted this in the health section but I feel like it is appropriate here as well because it might be an eating issue.

My pup is only 13 weeks old and she only weighs 8 pounds. Her belly is big but her ribs and spine are easily felt with a slight graze.

I don't know what to do here guys please help.

Just is extremely short and small the GSDs I look at that are 12 weeks old are tremendously larger than her, she's at least a 1//3 maybe even a 1/4 size of the pictures I've seen.

She is the runt of the litter but can a runt really be that small? I've taken her to the vet and talke to the breeder but after reading threads from here this site is much more helpful.

So the question is: is my puppy ok and how much do you feed a 13 week old, extremely small, underweight GSD?

Google doesn't have the answer please help.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Some pups are just that small at that age, - she may catch up to more average size as she grows. 

Though the big belly and bones showing would have me worried. A bloated belly in a puppy is a sign of worms - a heavy worm infestation could account for her small size. 

Have you taken your pup to the vet and had her wormed?


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

My pup is 12 weeks. He eats 1 cup 3x day







Here's a pic. Not the greatest but gives u idea. He is 22lb. Post a pic all dogs are different 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

He or she? What are you feeding?


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

It does seem small, but you know that runts can sometimes become the largest dogs in the litter. If you are this concerned, get to a vet and yes, make sure to worm her/him. My pup was smallish in his litter and then between 5-6 months shot off and is on the larger side of the litter. 
Good luck.


----------



## Boomie59 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ok so this is Sadie. To answer all of the question she is a she. We are currently feeding her Iam's 1/2 cup 3 times a day, however we are open to suggestion on not only feeding differently but changing brands. I saw on the news that Iam's was recalled and I want to switch to something better anyways something that won't cost me 10 million dollars a month. Yes we took her to the vet and yes she does have worms...hook worms. She is currently receiving the treatment. So should I not be worried? I just think 8 lbs seems ridiculous for 13 weeks according to the charts, the people Ive talked to and even these forums. Thanks for the help guys!

Wish I knew how to add pictures you could zoom in on sorry guys if you need more or different angles I've got plenty =D


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

Welcome to the board! Especially if your girl has gotten off to a tuff start...nutrition is EVERYTHING. You do need to change food, iams is very low on the quality scale. Not sure where you are or what you have access to, but you can order just about anything on the net, and have it delivered, usually for the same or less than you pay retail. My personal experience with Breeder's Choice Pinnacle brand has been phenomenal, especially in the rescues who've come to me undernourished and many times with health issues as well. Thirty pounds is somewhere between 60-70 dollars. A top quality food will likely save you money in the long run, but others here will no doubt have suggestions that would be more economical. Also you'll have nice tootsie roll poops (sorry if that's tmi, lol), and a wonderful coat with little to no odor. Of course, getting rid of those hooks (worms), will also go a long way in helping your puppy to make optimal use of the nutrition she is receiving. Imho, nutrition is right up there with genetics in importance when you're wanting to make your puppy all that she can be.


----------



## MrsFergione (Jul 7, 2013)

At 14 weeks my female was 28lbs. She ate twice a day 3/4 cup kibble with 4oz raw meat and tablespoon yogurt or cottage cheese + joint supplement


----------



## Boomie59 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thank you so much for all of your response especially you Katieliz very helpful thank you I will look into that brand immediately. 

So does she look like her nutrition was bad?

And my ultimate question am I worrying too much? Is there a chance the breeder got the birthdate wrong? Because 8 pounds at 13 weeks seems ridiculous. I just want to know if my little girl is going to be ok and if I should look out for anything in particular or is it (maybe not normal) but acceptable to be that much weight at that age?


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

1/2 cup 3 times a day seems like very little. Of course all foods are different but I feed 
1 1/2 cups 3x a day. My guy is 4 months but this is pretty much what I have been feeding him since I brought him home at 8 weeks. Actually I fed 1 cup 3x a day then added a little more over the course of a few weeks. I don't use iams but check the back of the bag and feed accordingly. Does she seem hungry.
Also as you know until you get rid of the hook worms she will be slow to gain weight.


----------



## Creeden6 (Dec 9, 2013)

Boomie59 said:


> Thank you so much for all of your response especially you Katieliz very helpful thank you I will look into that brand immediately.
> 
> So does she look like her nutrition was bad?
> 
> And my ultimate question am I worrying too much? Is there a chance the breeder got the birthdate wrong? Because 8 pounds at 13 weeks seems ridiculous. I just want to know if my little girl is going to be ok and if I should look out for anything in particular or is it (maybe not normal) but acceptable to be that much weight at that age?


How is she doing now? Any improvements?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

